# uploading to Vudu XL?



## jkvoth (Mar 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can upload dvd's that you currently own to the vudu xl or is it download only?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

It appears to be download only at this time.


----------

